# Rental Wanted:  February 19 or 21 until 25 or 26 Orlando/Disney



## am1 (Jan 12, 2018)

Looking for a room close to Disney for February 19 - 21 up to the 25 or 26.  If starting the 19 needs to be a 2 bedroom lockoff or 3 bedroom or larger.  

Bonnet Creek is preferred.  

Max $100 a night or willing to offer use of Wyndham reward points that you can use at any Wyndham hotel.  

Please pm me with offers


----------



## Mlev (Jan 13, 2018)

Please call me or text your email on my cell 248-390-4859


----------



## BRUNETTEMOM (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi,

We have a very nice family oriented 5* resort in Orlando, ( Westgate Town Center Resort & Spa ) a 2 bedroom (sleeps 8) just a few minutes from Disney, i can check with the resort if these dates are available & give you more details/info if your interested.

thanks,
Stacie


----------



## am1 (Jan 17, 2018)

BRUNETTEMOM said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a very nice family oriented 5* resort in Orlando, ( Westgate Town Center Resort & Spa ) a 2 bedroom (sleeps 8) just a few minutes from Disney, i can check with the resort if these dates are available & give you more details/info if your interested.
> 
> ...



Yes please check to see if available.   Still looking for other options as well.


----------



## vacation4u (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi,

I have a 2 bedroom available in Westgate town center from feb 19 to 26 but it is not a lockoff. Please let me know if you are interested.

Thanks


----------



## am1 (Jan 18, 2018)

Heading to the legoland hotel on the 25th.


----------



## am1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Still looking.  Just need February 21 - 25.


----------



## wenjamvas (Jan 28, 2018)

am1 said:


> Still looking.  Just need February 21 - 25.


Hello, I have a the a couple options for your stay 2/21 - 2/25; you can call or text me 515-402-3638. thanks


----------

